# Three Die from “Illness” Aboard German Cargo Ship



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

BY MIKE SCHULER ON MAY 27, 2014
File photo of the general cargo ship, MV Suntis. Photo courtesy Gerhard Warnk GmbH & Co. KG Three crewmembers of a German cargo ship have mysteriously died after becoming ill aboard the vessel while docked at the small port town of Goole in the UK.
Goole Police said they were notified at about 7 a.m Monday, May 26, that a man had “taken ill” aboard the MV Suntis, which had docked at West Dock, Bridge Street in Goole. 
The man, along with two others, were taken to the Hull Royal Infirmary by ambulance, according to police. The man died after arriving at the hospital, while the two others died a short time later.
The men have been identified only as a 60 year old German man, and a 38 year old man and a 33 year old man from the Philippines.
Police say they are working with the HSE and Maritime Agency to establish the cir***stances.
The 1,815 DWT MV Suntis was carrying timber at the time of the incident, according to reports. AIS data from MarineTraffic.com showed that the vessel had recently made port calls in Brough (UK), Frederikshavn (Denmark), Riga (Latvia), and Gydnia (Poland).
In a statement obtained by BBC, port operator Associated British Ports said: “We are continuing to work closely with the relevant authorities.
“Our thoughts are with those affected by this tragic shipboard incident.”
No arrests have been made.
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Geoff Gower said:


> BY MIKE SCHULER ON MAY 27, 2014
> File photo of the general cargo ship, MV Suntis. Photo courtesy Gerhard Warnk GmbH & Co. KG Three crewmembers of a German cargo ship have mysteriously died after becoming ill aboard the vessel while docked at the small port town of Goole in the UK.
> Goole Police said they were notified at about 7 a.m Monday, May 26, that a man had “taken ill” aboard the MV Suntis, which had docked at West Dock, Bridge Street in Goole.
> The man, along with two others, were taken to the Hull Royal Infirmary by ambulance, according to police. The man died after arriving at the hospital, while the two others died a short time later.
> ...


Unventilated spaces?

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.21:01.re:three die from "illness"aboard german cargo ship.sad news,may they rest in peace.was it a gas from the treated timber? thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

